

WakeMate iPhone Video Demo - spydertennis
http://blog.wakemate.com/2010/06/04/wakemate-iphone-video-demo/

======
cmer
Looks great on your iPhone. Can't wait to see how it will look on mine. If
ever...

------
grep
I'm waiting for my "wakemate" for 6mo+.

------
dmix
Looks good. Although I wouldn't have the world "Terrible" on the scale and
definitely not auto-selected. Its not the first word I want to read when I
wake. Maybe "Not Great"?

~~~
gnemeth
Haha, don't worry we're not planning on keeping that.

------
acgourley
Does anyone know how they are accomplishing the bluetooth communication to the
iphone? My impression was that you needed to work with apple and get
permission to buy their $4 authentication IC.

~~~
clewiston
We have fully implemented Apple's MFi authentication scheme/protocol for all
communication between the iPhone/iPad/iPodTouch platforms and the WakeMate
wristband. This involves the special Apple auth IC you mentioned.

------
naz
Could you please fix the aspect ratio of your demo?

Also I don't think the slider should default to "terrible", you want to set
expectations. Looks great though!

------
kissickas
Is it just me or is that the worst possible tone to wake you up? Hope there
are more options than that or a song... like the actual alarm tones already on
the iPhone.

~~~
blehn
I think that is an actual alarm tone that's already on the phone. Personally,
I've found it's one of the few that are tolerable as a wake-up alarm.

------
AdamGibbins
Perhaps I'm missing something, but why was your productive sleep time not 0 -
you were awake, right? Where does the productive sleep figure come from?

~~~
spydertennis
The WakeMate was just sitting on my desk so it's not an accurate reading :).

------
kristiandupont
Besides from being more precise, what does this offer that SleepCycle doesn't?
I am quite happy with it..

~~~
nanexcool
I'm using SleepCycle until my WakeMate arrives. It's very good, but my problem
is that I sleep with my girlfriend, and the iPhone seems to record both our
movements. I tried last it last night without my gf sleeping (she's on a trip)
and I found the graph to be quite different.

I imagine having WakeMate's wristband will negate anyone else's movements on
the same bed, and record just your own.

~~~
rodh257
except that the alarm may disturb your girlfriends sleep pattern as well (I
emailed them about this and they were considering adding wristband vibrate
functionality in there one day)

~~~
roel_v
I'd buy this thing for the 'wake me silently' alone.

------
xinsight
Seems they may have the first device to communicate with a 3rd party app on
the iPhone, but their video doesn't play on iPad or iPhone.

------
cgherb911
Great work guys. Can't wait to get one.

